# Newly diagnosed type 1, age 19



## glitteryredshoes (Sep 8, 2010)

Hi, Im Emily and so glad I have finally found an active forum for Diabetics. 2 months ago I found out I was type 1 which has come as a pretty big shock to me. does anyone have any advice for coping in the first few months? emily x


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Sep 8, 2010)

I was 15 when I was diagnosed, im now 26 so I cant remember the specifics, but having good family and friends round you is good........and always remembering that todays treatment is really good.........its really just getting used to the process of testing and injecting, but soon enough it becomes an unnoticed part of life..........

Welcome to the forum, youve landed in the right spot......


----------



## glitteryredshoes (Sep 8, 2010)

I've got really good friends and family around me and they are helping me, but you can never get that extra help when none of them are going through what you yourself are. It has come as a huge shock as noone in my family has type 1 and there is only one case of type 2. 
I couldn't imagine being diagnosed at an earlier age as this is something that takes a lot out of you.


----------



## purpleshadez (Sep 8, 2010)

Hiya 

Welcome to the forums. You'll get a lot of helpful advice on here everyone is lovely! 

I know what you mean about family not understanding, I'm the only one in my family with diabetes and if it wasn't for my friends I don't know how I would have coped. I was diagnosed when I was 20 and it it really is a shocker to say the least! The thing to remember is you'll have good days and you will most defninately have bad days. But you can still do everything you did before you just have to take better care of yourself which lets be honest, that can only be a good thing right? The best advice I can offer is try not to let it get you down. Read as much info as you can and ask as many questions as possible! I wish this forum was around when I was diagnosed because it's been a god send since I found it! Remember no question is a silly question if you don't know the answer


----------



## RWJ (Sep 8, 2010)

Hi
I was diagnosed 3 years ago at 53 years old, and yes it's been life changing - but manageable. I have a friend of my age who was diagnosed at 18, she now has two teenagers and is a qualified radiographer Lifes a bitch but we (have to) learn that its liveable. I keep telling myself "There are worse things to be diagnosed with". Sorry not much comfort but thats the way I see it. Best wishes x


----------



## Steff (Sep 8, 2010)

Hi there Emily  welcome to the forum.


----------



## Andy HB (Sep 8, 2010)

And a warm welcome from me too.

Andy


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Sep 8, 2010)

Welcome to the 'club' that no one wanted to join 

I was diagnosed at 21 (though that was a few years ago now!). Not sure what advice to offer really, except to take it all slowly at first. There can be a huge amount of information thrust at you, but there's no rush. You can take your time.

Start with some basics about the doses of insulin your clinic have advised you to take, and what that means in terms of the amount of carbohydrate you should eat to match up with them. You might want to ask your team about carb-counting, if they haven't mentioned it already. It doesn't need to be scarily accurate, just a basic idea of how many slices of bread/grams of pasta or whatever you should aim for to keep your levels steady.

And don't worry if you feel rage, or guilt, or helplessness. Diagnosis affects people differently, and some need to go through a process similar to grieving (for their defunct pancreas perhaps!).

After a while you might have some questions. Or you might be told something that sounds weird that you want to check up. Or maybe just want to have a good old moan. This forum are great for that as no question is silly and everyone will want to offer support and might be able to offer something from their experience.

One jab at a time.

Mike


----------



## teapot8910 (Sep 8, 2010)

Hi Emily 

I got diagnosed last year a couple of months after my 20th and had to stay overnight in hospital as had a lot of keytones in my system, which was a big shock to the system. It takes a while to get used to and finally sinks in after a few months.
This forum is great though, I only joined last month & have learnt lots already! Definately recommend the useful links thread for you

xx


----------



## Estellaa (Sep 8, 2010)

I was diagnosed at 7 and i am now 16 years old.
i find having a good diabetic team always help and great friends


----------



## shiv (Sep 8, 2010)

Hi Emily welcome to the forum! I've had type 1 for over 19 years now (I'm 22). The best advice I can give is to talk to people and ask as many questions as you want. Also rant to us if you're having a bad day. Bad days don't go away, no matter how long you have this, unfortunately.

Please feel free to PM me for facebook/msn/etc 

edit: also just wanted to bump the Birmingham meet to you, we're meeting up on Saturday 18th Sept in Birmingham if you fancy coming along. There'll be a fair few of us meeting in a bar to have a couple of drinks and lots & lots & lots of chatter!


----------



## MIsmail (Sep 9, 2010)

Welcome!

Firstly, joining this forum is great. You get individuals who understand things that your health professionals can't.

Secondly, I think it'll take a few weeks, but when your into the routine of things it does get more managable. 

Thirdly, do not be discouraged by the hard days you may face ahead of you. It's a learning curve and mastering it is immencly satifying

Lastly (finally ), sometimes things will be beyond your control. I'm sure the experienced lot will tell you to be patient and seek help from family, friends and healthcare professionals. Sharing the burden helps a lot!

Good luck!


----------



## Persil (Sep 9, 2010)

Hi Emily,

Welcome to the forum! My name's Vicki, I'm 18, and similar to yourself, I was only diagnosed with type 1 a few months ago, so still educating myself. 

I hope you're okay!!

Vicki 
xxx


----------



## newbs (Sep 9, 2010)

Hi Emily,

Welcome to the forum.  I was diagnosed at the age of 23 (10 years this November) but it wasn't such a shock to me as my brother is Type 1 and had been since the age of 10 (he's 3 years older than me) so I kind of knew all about diabetes.  I only joined this forum a couple of months ago and it has been a great help to me already, the people are great, friendly and really helpful.  I'm still learning 10 years on.

It seems overwhelming at first but will soon become easier when you get to grips with it.  Hopefully you'll get a good diabetic nurse as that is a big step in the right direction.


----------



## Akasha (Sep 9, 2010)

Hey Emily, and welcome. 

Thought i had responded to this but obv hadnt. 
Can i just ask what part of West midlands your in? 

AS i think it was shiv who said, rant at us, ask questions, or even stay in background and read/ follow as the more regulars post alot about day to day living with diabetes. 
You will continue to learn, (i still am after nearley 6 years, diagnosed at 15) and make friends.


----------



## bigpurpleduck (Sep 9, 2010)

Welcome! Big hugs to you after your diagnosis. You've definitely come to the right place for support.


----------



## Freddie99 (Sep 9, 2010)

Hi Emily,

I'm nineteen but I've been diabetic for fourteen years. I can't remember what the first few weeks are like but if you want to have someone to chat to I'm happy to give you my MSN/Facebook/Moblie number. Basically just ask anything because there's nothing too daft to ask on here. 

Hope this helps,

Tom


----------



## betharoomoo (Sep 10, 2010)

Hey Emily, 
I got diagnosed about 3 months ago, right before my A-levels which was just lovely! I'm 18 so we're pretty similar in age, not really sure of the best way to deal with it to be honest, my control has kind of taken a back seat for the last few months which is probably not the best thing to admit to haha, but there you go. I think the most important thing is to try not to let it affect you too much, I'm planning on going to central america for 3 months in April which will be interesting insulin wise..but you can't let it beat you! How did you get diagnosed? I just lost tons of weight which, to be honest, I wasn't really complaining about. My blood sugar was 35 at diagnosis though, nearly gave my doctor a heart attack haha. Anyway, would be nice to hear from you! X


----------



## sue63 (Sep 13, 2010)

Hi Emily

Shock is the right word! My son was diagnosed aged 20 in the middle of uni exams....it came completley out of the blue...no diabetes in the family at all. This all happened in May and to be honest I never thought we would have a 'normal ' day again! 

Just to reassure you..Joel has adapted brilliantly, we have all learnt a lot together, he eats a relativley healthy diet..at long last and he is back at uni for his final year, really excited to be with his friends again. Just take things slowly and it will be ok 

xx


----------



## glitteryredshoes (Sep 21, 2010)

I live in Walsall just outside Birmingham lol


----------



## Ellie Jones (Sep 21, 2010)

I was 25 at diagnoses, not sure what part of the conversation actually made me hit the deck, the, you?ll diabetic or the you?ll also about 6 weeks pregnant, neither piece of information was I expecting...

Life is far from over, your future remains the same, it just means that you will be approaching it in a different manner than you envisaged you would and in reality we are constantly having to revaluate our futures has we travel through all the twists and turns that life throws at us..

Take the time to learn and understand, by learning the relationship between your carbs, insulin and understanding how the other factors such as exercise, stress etc affect and impact on the workings is how you achieve good management, it can hard, at times confusing getting off the ground, but does pay dividends..  As the better you are at managing your diabetes the less impact it has on your day to day life...

Ask questions, there is no such thing as a silly question if you don?t know the answer...

If you feel the need to rant or a moan, go right ahead and do so, as we all know how you feel when family and friends may not...  When for the humpty time  someone says to you ?I couldn?t inject? and you so want to go off on one punch them on the nose, screaming nor could I, but do or die is a bloody persuasive argument...

I would also suggest investing in either Using Insulin by John Walsh or Think Like A pancreas, two very well written, easy to use/understand and a wealth of information for MDI control..


----------

